# UFC and Tapout....



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

... and the Tapout phenomenon.

Ok So I was trying to figure out a way to approach this without sounding like a jackass/idiot. So here we go.

With the Tapout popularity growing in massive quantities I have been seeing more and more people wearing their clothing. Now if people were just wearing thier clothes and were just fans of MMA then I would not have an issue, HOWEVER, it seems that more often than not, the people that choose to wear Tapout clothing seem to think they become fighters when they put the shirt on. 

I cannot count the number of times I've been at a UFC PPV and some guy that has a tapoout shirt on (Extra Extra Medium) starts trash talking the fighters and gets a little alcohol in him and gets brave. It just seems like a Tapout shirt makes normal guys feel like they train and that they are Mixed Martial Artists. Even in High School's these days. My nephew tells me about the kids that wear Tapout and how they are extra cocky because they have the shirt on. It's funny to me. 

Now I must admit that I do not own any Tapout casual wear but I do have Tapout shorts (for training). They were cheap at Ross and they get the job done better than my Bball shorts. I'm even wearing a pair in my avatar =) I don't wear Tapout clothing because of what I've associated it with... Douchebag guys that are somehow transformed into fighters when that put on their tapout shirt/hat. 

I KNOW THAT ALL GUYS THAT WEAR TAPOUT ARE NOT LIKE THIS! But I'm just giving you my experience. So what do you guys think? Am I just running into idiots or have you experienced somethng similar to me? Thanks!

And for guys that waer Tapout religiously, I am in no way, shape or form trying to disrespect you. I'm just curious.


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

it's beyond me why anyone would think that wearing tapout would make you a tough guy...


Look at the 3 queers that promote the company..


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

before tapout, it was affliction...everybody had a tight shirt on and thought they were a badass when wearing it....

i personally hate the tapout crew and don't want anything to do with them...i also don't have the cash for an affliction shirt and it doesn't mean that much to me....


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW this is a great thread lol.... I just got a Tap out Shirt the other day.. thanks lol...

But yeah, it does make me think i can take Chuck Liddell down and GnP him!! OHH YEAH!! 


MMA + Vodka = A messy Night let me tell you lol


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I noticed what you are talking about when I was stationed out in the midwest(OK, and Missouri). ALOT of people out there wear it and seem to think they are tough, especially when they drink.

One time at this sports bar outside Ft. Leonardwood Missouri and I heard these toguh guys talking about MMA in the bathroom. I was on leave at the time and I was SHITFACED! I have to mention there was like 4 of these dudes and I was with one of my boys. They were talkin stupid about mma and acting like they knew what they were talkin about. I could tell instantly that they didnt know 1/10 of what I knew so I figured I would **** with them. I remember seeing flyers around that whole week for a live local event. It was some midwest fight league. So after im done pissing, I start to get loud about mma and these dudes are kinda being wise to me at first. So being a drunk maniac, I snap on them and start to tell them that I am the Midwest Fight League MW champ and that Ill fuckin kill anyone at the bar and that me and my boy are mma fighters and we will kill everybody. You should have seen these dudes faces. It was classic. They thought I was the real fuckin deal.

Anyways, yea I hate tough guys taht wear the tapout gear. Dudes around Boston that wear it, dont seem to be as ridiculous but Im sure there are still a few clowns.

I really cant go to a bar and watch the UFC. There are too many dipshits that dont know anything and it gets on my nerves. I seriously almost get into a fight every single time cuz these dudes are so annoying. And no Im not one of the tough guys with the tapout shirt on lol

Im sure some dudes on this forum are guilty of it tho lol


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know about you guys but I get a little excited (hold the gay jokes lol) when I'm somewhere and I find out about another person being all into MMA like me. I mean, if I saw a guy with a Fairtex shirt or Gracie Shirt then I would be like, "Cool that dude probably trains or at least he's fairly into MMA!" It's almost like gang members wearing their colors lol. But when I see someone wearing Tapout I don't feel the same way... I think, "That guy must be trying to prove that he's a tough guy..."

I guess that makes me a judgemental bastard but at least I'm honest.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Not trying to be a dick but should this be posted in the UFC section?


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> Not trying to be a dick but should this be posted in the UFC section?


I wondered the same thing but I figured that it wouldn't be an issue if the UFC didn't have them as their main promoter. So I kind of loosley associated with the UFC part of the forum. 

Moderator if you feel it's in the wrong section then by all means ship it on over to General MMA. =)

And yes... you meant to be a dick Xerxes. =) jk


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You cant wear a Tap Out shirt to watch a fight here, Affliction either they all think they are tough and look like asses trying to act like grade school bullies, the other thing I laugh at is they all think they are the authorities on MMA, I laugh and sit back rocking my ToeZup hoody F*** Tap Out.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've noticed this a lot too but I also see it with guys that wear Affliction shirts as well. 

Guys that wear Fairtex etc don't seem to act like this.



jdun11 said:


> One time at this sports bar outside Ft. Leonardwood Missouri and I heard these toguh guys talking about MMA in the bathroom. I was on leave at the time and I was SHITFACED! I have to mention there was like 4 of these dudes and I was with one of my boys. They were talkin stupid about mma and acting like they knew what they were talkin about. I could tell instantly that they didnt know 1/10 of what I knew so I figured I would **** with them. I remember seeing flyers around that whole week for a live local event. It was some midwest fight league. So after im done pissing, I start to get loud about mma and these dudes are kinda being wise to me at first. So being a drunk maniac, I snap on them and start to tell them that I am the Midwest Fight League MW champ and that Ill fuckin kill anyone at the bar and that me and my boy are mma fighters and we will kill everybody. You should have seen these dudes faces. It was classic. They thought I was the real fuckin deal.


It's at that point that you bit his ear off right? lol jk


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I won't wear Tapout b/c I've found some of the stereotypes Tango mentioned to have some validity, at least in my experience. I'd rather shell out $$ for Affliction or a Chute Boxe shirt, or Sinister if I knew where to find it.

More people on average are probably going to buy it though since it seems significantly cheaper than some other lines associated with MMA.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I see that around where I live all the time someone buys a tapout or affliction shirt and all of a sudden they think they are like the sh*t or something. All I can do is laugh because I'm sure many of these kids would get their asses handed to them in a fight.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Tango87 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I get a little excited (hold the gay jokes lol) when I'm somewhere and I find out about another person being all into MMA like me. I mean, if I saw a guy with a *Fairtex shirt* or Gracie Shirt then I would be like, "Cool that dude probably trains or at least he's fairly into MMA!"


You would love me, I have all kinds of Fairtex apparel.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I forgot to add that whenever I see a person wearing a Tapout shirt they always seem to be fat and out of shape.

I was at a party and some kid wearing a Tapout shirt tried to start some fight with me because I said something to my friend he was talking with. He kept saying he'd been training MMA for 3 years and could kick anyones ass at the party. I laughed at him and walked away and that was the end of it. Later on in the night I heard him talking MMA with someone and it was clear he had no idea what he was talking about.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I feel embarrassed every time the camera goes to the tap out crew for some reason. At least their shirts arnt going at like 50 dollars a pop like affliction though. 

Wear what you want to wear but no man should be paying 50 dollars for a shirt.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

MLS said:


> You would love me, I have all kinds of Fairtex apparel.


Yeah, the day I run into a guy/girl at a bar while watching a UFC event and they have a Fairtex shirt on I will be a happy camper!


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mostly around here I have noticed that with Affliction shirts and guys thinking they are super tough. 

I think the problem is that for guys who dont train, they think the techniques used in MMA like arm-bars and guillotine chokes are easy. I have run into many guys who think if they get into a fight they can choke someone out with no problem. They dont realize that there is a lot of skill in properly setting those things up and executing them.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I am wearing Tapout shorts and an Affliction shirt and I will kick all of your asses with a jumping knee punch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I forgot to add that whenever I see a person wearing a Tapout shirt they always seem to be fat and out of shape.
> 
> I was at a party and some kid wearing a Tapout shirt tried to start some fight with me because I said something to my friend he was talking with. He kept saying he'd been training MMA for 3 years and could kick anyones ass at the party. I laughed at him and walked away and that was the end of it. Later on in the night I heard him talking MMA with someone and it was clear he had no idea what he was talking about.


 I got a similiar story were I was running at the mouth in a bar at this fat slob in a tap out shirt who proceeded to tell me he had been taking BJJ since he was 4 and would f*** me up, I laughed this is in the bush way up north and the guy is like 30 years old so apparently he started taking BJJ in 1982 in but f*** nowhere because Its not BJJ is a fairly recent phenoem in Canada or anything... Needless to say the BJJ blob was more talk then action, (probably a good thing Im not a big fighter and he was much larger than me)


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> I've noticed this a lot too but I also see it with guys that wear Affliction shirts as well.
> 
> Guys that wear Fairtex etc don't seem to act like this.
> 
> ...


Hahaah no, totally different night!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I got a similiar story were I was running at the mouth in a bar at this fat slob in a tap out shirt who proceeded to tell me he had been taking BJJ since he was 4 and would f*** me up, I laughed this is in the bush way up north and the guy is like 30 years old so apparently he started taking BJJ in 1982 in but f*** nowhere because Its not BJJ is a fairly recent phenoem in Canada or anything... Needless to say the BJJ blob was more talk then action, (probably a good thing Im not a big fighter and he was much larger than me)


What an idiot. I doubt they even knew what BJJ was up in the middle of nowhere in Canada in 1982. 

I love when people act like that it's so funny/pathetic.



jdun11 said:


> Hahaah no, totally different night!


Lol Yeah I was just kidding.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

toezup/fedor t-shirts>tapout


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

I always feel like a player in my Serious Pimp t-shirt.


----------



## ryano1985 (Jun 17, 2008)

this doesnt go for every one obviously, but out of the people i have met who wear tapout, none of them train or even know sh!t about mma, yet they act like bad asses.. i have had the same experiance with affliction... i do love fairtex, and hope that they never have this issue


----------



## fez.uk (Jan 8, 2009)

Not seen many people wearing any tapout sinister etc clothing here in the uk, i can only think of one person who wears them and he does actually train, round were i live its alcohol that turns people into aggressive dicks not just what they were


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I try not judge people without knowing them and at my gym which is just an ordinary weight lifting gym with a boxing ring and heavy bags and speed bags the guys who wear TapOut clothing you know beenie caps and t-shirts are mostly on roids and think they are the shchit, if im workin out by one of these guys and say hows it going they just look at you like You have the nerve to talk to me. I just laugh and watch them do their sets every 10 minutes or so. They never do cardio and they never go in the boxing area, I suspect that they are all posers with an attitude. Why wear a shirt that says TAP<NAP or snap if you dont know how to do that? It shows total insecurity to me.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank all of you for not making me feel like a doucher! I was worried that I would come off as an asshole but it seems like most people can share my experience. So these are our conclusions:

1. The Tapout Tri are f'n idiots that look like dumbases

2. More often than not people that wear Tapout are usually posers

3. We can throw Affliction in with tapout (Spencer's has stated selling sinister and one more round so expect to see that everywhere now too)

4. We all are the shit and would never fall into that category even if we had a Tapout Jumpsuit on. True MMA fans don't have to prove shit. =)


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I got a similiar story were I was running at the mouth in a bar at this fat slob in a tap out shirt who proceeded to tell me he had been taking BJJ since he was 4 and would f*** me up, I laughed this is in the bush way up north and the guy is like 30 years old so apparently he started taking BJJ in 1982 in but f*** nowhere because Its not BJJ is a fairly recent phenoem in Canada or anything... Needless to say the BJJ blob was more talk then action, (probably a good thing Im not a big fighter and he was much larger than me)


whenever I meet someone like that (and I have on occasions) I always ask them whats their best submission move and if they say armbar ill say from what position or from the top or bottom or side and I can tell right away if they are full of u know what by their response. I never tell anybody I trained for years, whats the point of that?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I have several MMA shirts, including a Tapout shirt. I don't train, but I do love my MMA. I even have a couple of Chuck Liddell's MMA Elite line. SOme pretty cool looking shirts. Don't disown me because I wear them and don't train


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> I have several MMA shirts, including a Tapout shirt. I don't train, but I do love my MMA. I even have a couple of Chuck Liddell's MMA Elite line. SOme pretty cool looking shirts. Don't disown me because I wear them and don't train



Haha it's not really that. I don't expect everyone that wears MMA sponsored clothing to train but I do expect them to know about MMA. I mean if you wear the clothing but have no idea who "Fedor" is then you're an idiot. I mean, it's not like Tapout is very aesthetically pleasing... So I would only hope that poeple who wear it are true fans. They don't have to train just be fans. So you're good IMO but who the hell am I lol?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Tango87 said:


> Haha it's not really that. I don't expect everyone that wears MMA sponsored clothing to train but I do expect them to know about MMA. I mean if you wear the clothing but have no idea who "Fedor" is then you're an idiot. I mean, it's not like Tapout is very aesthetically pleasing... So I would only hope that poeple who wear it are true fans. They don't have to train just be fans. So you're good IMO but who the hell am I lol?



Thanks! :thumb02: And Fedor is that guy who owns the UFC right? The bald guy with the foul mouth? :confused02:




I am only joking so don't commence the neg repping lol


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

I've met a lot of those douches but I also met a LOT of guys who train and think they are the baddest people on earth. Arrogant pricks some of them, just because you took some BJJ classes and you sparred a few times means you can pretend you're god?

Hey, if someone likes MMA, or is getting into MMA, wears a TAPOUT shirt and likes to drink, let him be. No one says you have to know x amount about the sport or take __ BJJ classes to earn you the right to wear a TAPOUT shirt.

Yea the TAPOUT guys are goofs but they're laughing at us too, all the way to the bank.

I'm from new york and I see a lot of d-baggers wearing striped shirts with their fresh new hair cuts who love jager bombs. Do you see me hating on striped shirts chief?


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

sk double i said:


> I've met a lot of those douches but I also met a LOT of guys who train and think they are the baddest people on earth. Arrogant pricks some of them, just because you took some BJJ classes and you sparred a few times means you can pretend you're god?
> 
> Hey, if someone likes MMA, or is getting into MMA, wears a TAPOUT shirt and likes to drink, let him be. No one says you have to know x amount about the sport or take __ BJJ classes to earn you the right to wear a TAPOUT shirt.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's what I meant by me not wanting to look like an ass. I see your striped shirt analogy but it doesn't really apply. Wearing a striped shirt doesn't really denote anything. I guess preppy would fall into that category. If I saw a guy with a striped shirt I wouldn't automatically think we have anything in common other than where we shop and our taste for plain clothing. But if someone has an MMA shirt on I can hope that they are familiar with the sport (at a minimum). 

I don't bother the guys with Tapout shirts, I am just stating that usually they are assholes.

I also have ran into assholes that train and think they are the shit because they do. That's crap to me and they are punks. Those are the guys that injure people in training because they are idiots. I can definitely agree with you here. 

I see your point.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

sk double i said:


> Yea the TAPOUT guys are goofs but they're laughing at us too, all the way to the bank.


Boy, no truer words have been spoken :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Spencer's has Sinister now? oh noooooooo. *goes to Fairtex website*


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

My brother and I were drunk down at the beach 5 years ago. We were both s-faced but he was worse off. We see a guy at an ATM with a girl and he couldnt operate the f-ing buttons. THe girls starts asking for his code and gets money out. My brother (both of us are weakasses) start bagging that she' a whore and will steal all of the dudes money. funniest thing in the world until the dude wants to fight. Longstory short, no fight. My brother takes up BJJ about 1 year ago and doesn't talk shite to anybody anymore, even when drunk. I figure getting into real practice knocked some sense into him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

When I wear my tapout gear I turn into a badass.....what you guys dont???:dunno: Actually, Im like Toxic....I'm chillin in ToezuP gear...only have 2-3 tapout shirts have many toezup...


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Honestly I dont get why you guys freak out over people who dont train who wear Tapout, Aff or whatever.

I have a Montreal Canadians hockey Jersey and I dont play hockey. Kinda the same thing. The Affliction shirts look awesome and honestly, if I had enough money, I would definatly get the Rush one. 

Some people like to wear shirts that cheer for a team or a sport they love. Nothing wrong with that IMO.

I like MMA, I wear an MMA related shirt, does that make me an poser? I dont think so.

I would gladly demonstrate my support to a fighter/org that I respect, that entertains me and that in some way are people I lookm up to. I see no difference between buying a GSP affliction shirt or a sports Jersey.


...I really dont get it...?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

pliff said:


> Honestly I dont get why you guys freak out over people who dont train who wear Tapout, Aff or whatever.
> 
> I have a Montreal Canadians hockey Jersey and I dont play hockey. Kinda the same thing. The Affliction shirts look awesome and honestly, if I had enough money, I would definatly get the Rush one.
> 
> ...


 
I think the point is.....your pob a hockey fan. You prob can name a player or two on the Canadians....you may know some positions other than goal...like wing or mid......

If you had that hockey jersey on and knew none of that....you would kinda be a tool.....:dunno:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The point is people that wear Tapout think it makes them a fighter by wearing it. 

There's a difference between being a fan and supporting a fighter/clothing company and thinking wearing a shirt makes you tough.

You don't think you're a pro hockey player when you wear that jersey do you?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

pliff said:


> Honestly I dont get why you guys freak out over people who dont train who wear Tapout, Aff or whatever.
> 
> I have a Montreal Canadians hockey Jersey and I dont play hockey. Kinda the same thing. The Affliction shirts look awesome and honestly, if I had enough money, I would definatly get the Rush one.
> 
> ...



Guys in hockey jerseys aren carrying around hockey sticks and trying to start games of shiney in the bar.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Wait, so wearing a basketball jersey doesn't make me a real basketball player? My mom was lyyyingggg.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I see the points here, not all people who wear mma clothing are azzhole or posers or have a bad attitude but in my gym, which is just a regular gym the few who wear the gear are total jerks, I got stoned and a little paranoid the other day at the gym so I went to incline press in a corner away from everybody and a dude with a tapout beanie and shirt came over right next to me at the squat rack, he was doing clean n jerks right next to me with like 95lbs. LOL and I swear he was making so much noise trying to get attention, screamin aaaaaqhhhhh with every little lift, I was sooo embarrased i couldnt even look at him:dunno:


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

jcal said:


> , he was doing clean n jerks right next to me with like 95lbs. LOL and I swear he was making so much noise trying to get attention, screamin aaaaaqhhhhh with every little lift, I was sooo embarrased i couldnt even look at him:dunno:


it's one thing to be weak, but if your only able to do 95 pounds on the clean and jerk maybe he shouldn't being doing Olympic lifts in the first place. Do the guy a favor and tell him to stick with some basic lifts until he has a decent amount of strength and experience to actually be able to do some decent weight with some decent form. Or just let the tool hurt himself and be sure to be there to record the whole incident and post it on here. 


Back to the main topic. I actually got a Warrior T-shirt from my brother for my birthday. Funny thing was i was kind of hesitant to wear it just because i did not want to be lumped in with the tool's who wear tapout. I'm a big fan of mma, but i don't train. At the same time though i'm not walking around with my own rendition of the wandy stare, which the proto-typical tapout guy does.

My buddy actually got a tapout shirt for Christmas and had a simlar issue. we were at a bar and his girlfriend asked him why he wasn't wearing the new shirt she got him and he said he didn't want to be that guy who wears the tapout shirt while watching the ufc. The fact is that this guy is actually a pretty avid fan of MMA and this is how bad the tapout posers have made it. 

On a realted note i got a large warrior T-shirt and it's become kind of small. Now i realize that cotton shrinks when you first wash it, but my question is do mma shirts in general run small? or is it the brand?

I ask this question because i don't want to be the guy that people assume is intentionally wearing a small shirt to show off his guns or something.

by the way it's not even like i'm a big guy. I'm about 5 foot 10 and skinny. (though i do have a 6 foot 2 wingspan)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Wait, If I buy a warrior t-shirt, am I automatically affiliated with ******* dumbasses?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I personally own one Tapout shirt and one Affliction shirt, both of which I really like. I am annoyed when I encounter those who wear the shirts and know nothing about the sport, and the guys who act like I should be afraid of them because of their clothing. I won't let it stop me from buying those brands though, as I find both to be quality.

Also, I tend to experience the other side of what all of you are saying. Because I'll occasionally wear my Tapout/Affliction shirts to the bar, more people want to start shit with me, or they'll give me dirty looks. I don't walk around with my chest puffed out and my nose in the air, I reciprocate respect whenever it's given to me. Clothing is just clothing, I'll just wear whatever I think looks good on me.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I ask this question because i don't want to be the guy that people assume is intentionally wearing a small shirt to show off his guns or something.
Cmon we know he bought an xsmall 100% cotton so it would shrink to show off his guns lol


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

jcal said:


> I ask this question because i don't want to be the guy that people assume is intentionally wearing a small shirt to show off his guns or something.
> Cmon we know he bought an xsmall 100% cotton so it would shrink to show off his guns lol



Damn you caught me. I also wear lycro shorts year round to show off my package. Not to mention the fact that i also own alot of vintage Hulk hogan style ripped yellow tank tops. Which i tear off myself every time i enter the bar. It is getting rather expensive buying new shirts every other day though. 

Seriously though that shirt was actually a large (yes mens large), but i guess the shirts run small or something. I guess I'll just have to step up to the Xl.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MMA shirts seem to run a little small I think.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I still like Tapout clothing but everyone wears it now!!! I mean before when I would wear a Tapout shirt I felt like an individual now I just feel like a follower when I wear the shit, Its a shame because theres lots of nice shirts out there. Thats not to say I wont wear it I just dont feel the same about it.

Its like when somthing is cool to a smaller group of people its not cool to those when its mainstream,

I really really like Affliction clothing but I cant afford that shit. Basicly I will just wear the occasional UFC shirt and maybe a Tapout one if I somthing catches my eye thats I really like.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

jcal said:


> I ask this question because i don't want to be the guy that people assume is intentionally wearing a small shirt to show off his guns or something.
> Cmon we know he bought an xsmall 100% cotton so it would shrink to show off his guns lol


This is so funny because "One More Round" shirts are purposely Extra Small around the biceps! I tried one on and I was laughing about how silly it looked! I cannot believe that they would be spandex tight around the arms on purpose... Yeah most MMA shirts do run small. I wish they had tall shirts... I don't actually own and name brand MMA shirt but I have all 7 of the Submission Series Gracie shirts and I love those things, they're badass (thanks to my awesome girlfriend who got them for me for xmas).

As you can see, I'm pretty tall and I dwarf Bader lol. JK!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> MMA shirts seem to run a little small I think.


I wear mediums, but I hang-dry them and they stay the same size, they fit just right. If I put them in the dryer like a lot of people do, then they'd shrink for sure.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> You cant wear a Tap Out shirt to watch a fight here, Affliction either they all think they are tough and look like asses trying to act like grade school bullies, the other thing I laugh at is they all think they are the authorities on MMA, I laugh and sit back rocking my ToeZup hoody F*** Tap Out.


You are the man Toxic thanks bro. raise01:
I know what you mean Tango. As much as I try to deny the facts about what you're saying, I see it all the time.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> I wear mediums, but I hang-dry them and they stay the same size, they fit just right. If I put them in the dryer like a lot of people do, then they'd shrink for sure.


Thanks Martha Stewart, 

No just messin man, very sound advice. I don't think my Shirt really shrunk that much with the washing and drying though. My brother just bought it for me and assumed it would fit because most of the time i wear a large. 

After reading through some of this thread. I think i'm gonna have to take a look at the toeZup website. At least then i know there is less chance of the average tool across the bar wearing the same thing. Now Hopefully going up to the XL size solves the other problem. 

In a completely unrelated story i just saw a commercial for the upcoming Fedor fight on MTV of all places.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

The good thing about jack ass posers wearing TapouT is that you can tell who you DEFINITELY can beat down when the sh*t hits the fan.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> What an idiot. I doubt they even knew what BJJ was up in the middle of nowhere in Canada in 1982.
> 
> I love when people act like that it's so funny/pathetic.
> 
> ...


the guy who owns the convenience store near me that i buy my smokes from religiously has been in canada teaching and practicing BJJ and hepkido sp? since the early 80's

i'm north of toronto


edit : i'm sure he's a rare case though


----------

